# Finally



## henningc (May 20, 2013)

Went to the fishroom and sure enough, I have Belonasox fry. I have been watching my 8" female and as soon as I looked at her I knew the fry were somewhere. Unfortunately, most got eaten, but I just happened to have almost 100 Endlers fry less than five days old. If you don't know what a Belonasox is then you have no idea a livebearer can turn out to be.

Yippy


----------



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

I've read about them. Congrats on the spawn.
Can you post a pic?


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

Congratulations on the new arrivals!!! I second the request for images! ^__^


----------



## beaslbob (Oct 17, 2012)

like this:

Pike Killifish (Belonesox belizanus) - FactSheet


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

My favorite fish is Esox lucius, Northern Pike. I always wish they came in a smaller size. I had no idea Pike Killy's even existed.


----------



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

Hallyx said:


> My favorite fish is Esox lucius, Northern Pike. I always wish they came in a smaller size. I had no idea Pike Killy's even existed.


There are a few species of pickerel, closley related to northern pike just much smaller. I've always wanyed to keep a native tank with pickerel and sunfish.


----------

